
Utilizing GPUs in the Cloud - mxpxrocks10
http://www.scalescale.com/utilizing-gpus-cloud/
======
tzury
For web servers, especially those which are acting as load balancers and SSL
terminators, let alone if deep packet inspection is involved, hooking GPU will
probably accelerate performance dramatically.

I managed to find few projects[1] and papers out there, and it would
interesting to see others or take active part in such project, indeed.

[1]
[http://http.developer.nvidia.com/GPUGems3/gpugems3_ch36.html](http://http.developer.nvidia.com/GPUGems3/gpugems3_ch36.html)

[https://code.google.com/p/engine-cuda/](https://code.google.com/p/engine-
cuda/)

[http://www.manavski.com/downloads/PID505889.pdf](http://www.manavski.com/downloads/PID505889.pdf)

~~~
mxpxrocks10
there's some abandoned project on image resizing for nginx
[http://wiki.nginx.org/Expressz](http://wiki.nginx.org/Expressz) \- seems like
most opensource gpu stuff from googling is outdated or abandoned.

------
mxpxrocks10
here's a list with links to service providers:
[http://www.nvidia.com/object/gpu-cloud-computing-
services.ht...](http://www.nvidia.com/object/gpu-cloud-computing-
services.html)

